# jetta 2007 2.5/secondary air injection pump problem/p0411



## nassirif (Jul 22, 2011)

is there a way to disable the pump somehow without trigering the check engine. if my car doesn't go through cold start rev, i would never have the code p0411.


----------



## jbigs268 (Dec 1, 2009)

wrong forum.


----------



## nassirif (Jul 22, 2011)

jbigs268 said:


> wrong forum.


where should i go


----------



## jbigs268 (Dec 1, 2009)

nassirif said:


> where should i go


Well seeing as youre having engine issues, try the technical forums for the 2.5 or the mkV forums because your car is a mkV not a mkIII

heres the 2.5L forum
http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?740-2.5l-Inline-5-Engine-Forum


----------



## nassirif (Jul 22, 2011)

jbigs268 said:


> Well seeing as youre having engine issues, try the technical forums for the 2.5 or the mkV forums because your car is a mkV not a mkIII


Thanks


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Moved from mk3 :thumbup:


----------



## gta_g20 (Dec 9, 2008)

Help anyone


----------

